# Аккордеоны марки Horch



## Sergo (29 Авг 2010)

Уважаемые коллеги!
У кого есть информация об аккордеонах немецкой марки Horch.
Прошу Вас высказать свои рекомендации при возможной покупке данного инструмента.
Точную характеристику выложу в ближайшее время.

Интересует примерная стоимость и стоит ли вообще брать для ученика ДМШ?


----------



## zet10 (30 Авг 2010)

Очень плохой инструмент.Берите"Вельтмейстер" и не ошибетесь!


----------



## Sergo (30 Авг 2010)

Сегодня посмотрел сей девайс. Красавец, конечно, неиграный абсолютно, но долго лежавший без дела. Нашел минимум 4 дефекта, и, как говорится, "закрыл тему".


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

zet10 (30.08.2010, 14:36) писал:


> Очень плохой инструмент.Берите"Вельтмейстер" и не ошибетесь!


Скажите по-честному. Это была шутка насчет "плохого" инструмента?
Чем он уж так плох? Немец как немец.


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

vikatik писал:


> zet10 (30.08.2010, 14:36) писал:Очень плохой инструмент.Берите"Вельтмейстер" и не ошибетесь!
> Скажите по-честному. Это была шутка насчет "плохого" инструмента?
> Чем он уж так плох? Немец как немец.


Нет. Это не шутка


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

Так чего в нем не так? Будьте так добры, конкретно пожалуйста.
По цене в Союзе они были примерно на равных с Велтмайстером.

Да, вот еще:
"Horch, производил Karl Willy Adler из Клингенталя, в 1960 году фирма объединилась в производство под общим названием "Klingenthaler Harmonikawerke" (Weltmeister)"

Read more: http://eugenmeermann.ru/firmy-proizvoditeli-bayanov-i-akkordeonov-spisok/proizvod

iteli-akkordeonov-i-bayanov#ixzz40jf5w5rm


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Все в нем не так! Не вижу смысла сидеть и тратить свое время,на то, что б Вам это объяснить.Тут на форуме каждый второй задает подобные вопросы,поэтому не поленитесь,поищите,почитайте все ответы есть в темах... Ну а так уж поверьте на слово,как говорится "Если Врач сказал резать,нужно резать"))


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

zet10 () писал:Все в нем не так! Не вижу смысла сидеть и тратить свое время,на то, что б Вам это объяснить.Тут на форуме каждый второй задает подобные вопросы,поэтому не поленитесь,поищите,почитайте все ответы есть в темах... Ну а так уж поверьте на слово,как говорится "Если Врач сказал резать,нужно резать"))


Это единственная тема, которую я здесь нашел, в которой сказано: "Очень плохой инструмент." Все!
Больше ничего нигде нет. Я честно и добросовестно искал!
Ладно, попробую еще порыться. Если я буду неправ, добавлю комментарий ниже и дам ссылки на темы.
Если ничего не найду - ничего не поделаешь. Никто не объяснит.

Я по образованию инженер, по призванию ремонтник, всегда хочу получить наиболее четкие ответы. Очень сложно верить только негативному отзыву без деталей.


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Вспомнился фильм "Обыкновенное чудо"... "А Вы поверьте,солидному,состоятельному мужчине"))... А если серьезно,т.к Вы инженер ,то должны очень быстро понять строение инструмента, так что ездейте,смотрите,проверяйте инструменты и Ваше любопытство будет с лихвой удовлетворено,знание и опыт придут с практикой.


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

zet10 (21.02.2016, 00:01) писал:


> А если серьезно,т.к Вы инженер ,то должны очень быстро понять строение инструмента, так что ездейте,смотрите,проверяйте инструменты и Ваше любопытство будет с лихвой удовлетворено,знание и опыт придут с практикой.


Тут я согласен, но для этого нужно иметь в распоряжении хотя бы 1 заведомо замечательный. Открыть, посмотреть как аккуратно сделано, что за материалы и конструкция. Ну, а конечно, чтобы ставить клеймо - этого не достаточно. Тут нужно лет 10 поработать мастером по ремонту аккордеонов и когда в руки попадется 10 Хорхов и у всех будет одна проблема - вот тогда можно будет клеймить.

Кстати, попробую угадать - Не с регистрами ли у них большая проблема? Это видно в видео на Ю-Тубе Бутусова вот здесь:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COT00ofiD_Y

Хорх в идеальном внешнем состоянии, не битый, а регистры как-то совсем уж нечетко переключаются.

В таком случае, я могу предположить, что у Хорхов проблема исключительно в конструкции. Т.е. проблема с дизайном конструкции. Немцы бывает накручивают слишком сильно - все замысловатая инженерная мысль, но без запаса прочности, что ли. Т.е. большое количество деталей в целом выливается в низкую отказоустойчивость.

Иными словами, это может быть как раз тот случай, не показательный, когда откроешь его, Хорх, вроде бы все будет сделано идеально по-немецки, но пока не получишь 10 экземпляров вот с такой скрытой проблемой дизайна, не поймешь, чего в нем не так.

Кстати, понятно, что я имею ввиду, когда говорю "Сделано по-немецки"? Я честно говоря, никогда еще не видел механизмов сделанных более качественно , чем у немцев. Ну Японцы еще умеют, но немцы - это что-то с чем-то. Всегда в этом вопросе "снимаю перед ними шляпу".


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

По поиску насчет проблем Хорхов:

Поиск выдает 9 тем по "Horch". В 8-ми ничего путного нет, эта одна из них.
Есть еще "Разводилово на Авито", но там 19 страниц. Могу конечно перерыть, но есть ли шанс, что как раз там и будет исчерпывающий ответ на "Ну почему же Хорхи такие плохие?"


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

vikatik/ писал:


> По поиску насчет проблем Хорхов:
> 
> Поиск выдает 9 тем по "Horch". В 8-ми ничего путного нет, эта одна из них.
> Есть еще "Разводилово на Авито", но там 19 страниц. Могу конечно перерыть, но есть ли шанс, что как раз там и будет исчерпывающий ответ на "Ну почему же Хорхи такие плохие?"


Оспадя!

Ну возьмите Вы его в руки и попробуйте чтоньть сыграть или разобрать. Сами сразу поймете.
Ну как можно объяснить, что-то про вкус манго тому, кто его даже не видел?


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

vev (21.02.2016, 00:34) писал:


> Ну возьмите Вы его в руки и попробуйте чтоньть сыграть. Сами сразу поймете.Ну как можно объяснить, что-то про вкус манго тому, кто его даже не видел?


Нет его у меня его на руках и играть я на аккордеоне пока не умею (я думаю навыки на фортепиано ничего особо не значат).
А манго, очень просто: вкусный сочный фрукт, экзотический. Вкуснее, чем сырая картошка.

Так что, проблема не в конструкции, а в звуке? Так что ли?
Иными словами - что там хуже голоса использованы, скажем, чем в Вельте Стелла?


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*,
Сходите на Мир Баянов... Если Вас интересует устройство, ремонт etc, то там будет интереснее. 

vikatik (21.02.2016, 00:43) писал:


> Так что, проблема не в конструкции, а в звуке? Так что ли?


Во всем... Ушиб всей бабки помните. Так вот точно так же, но про аккордеон. Где-то на уровне "сырой картошки"...


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

vev (21.02.2016, 00:46) писал:


> Сходите на Мир Баянов... Если Вас интересует устройство, ремонт etc, то там будет интереснее.


Признаюсь честно, меня интересует в данном случае больше правильный выбор. Поэтому я тут и загадил несколько тем своими "Чего брать-то?".
Мне честно говоря, было все равно, что - баян или аккордеон. Все равно с нуля. Ну, на самом деле для аккордеона мне помогли бы фортепианные навыки, а для баяна гитарные и саксофонные, но все равно каждый новый инструмент - свои проблемы.
Но, однако, я как-то теперь побаиваюсь смотреть в сторону баянов. Вспомнилось сразу все хорошо-забытое советское. Подумалось на мгновенье, А вдруг баян - это нечто фантастически качественно сделанное в СССР, по сравнению с Запорожцем?

Вот поэтому теперь и смотрю в сторону немцев. Ну а немцы - это аккордеон. Есть еще конечно кнопочный, ну да ладно, лучше уж клавишу тогда.


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

VEV,золотые слова  глаголиш, светлая твоя голова!


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*,

Берите полную Стеллу за 15-ку и будет Вам счастье, пока не начнете чувствовать разницу. А дальше сами разберетесь. Здесь можно неделями разводит обсуждения, но не подкрепленные реальной игрой, они не стоят выеденного яйца. Учитесь играть перво-наперво 

Про ф-но и навыки можете сразу забыть. Все абсолютно по-другому.


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

vev (21.02.2016, 00:57) писал:


> Про ф-но и навыки можете сразу забыть. Все абсолютно по-другому.


Верю.
Ну ладно - прощай Хорх. Красивый ты на вид, но Зет и Вев тебя превратили в кучку... сами люди добрые знаете чего.

Поэтому ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ: никогда не покупайте аккордеоны Horch!
Почему? - Потому что они плохие. Почему плохие? - смотрите эту тему. Так сказали Зет и Вев. Если Вы не уверены, можете их переспросить. Тогда они вас направят пользоваться поиском по Форуму и вы найдете эту тему. Дойдете до этого сообщения и поймете, что они действительно плохие.

Так нормально?


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*,

Вы инженер? Если да, то простая аналогия: берете отвертку. Если не легла в руку - все равно работать ей не будете. Инструмент должен быть приятным и удобным во всем. Попробуйте поработать осциллом, интерфейс которого бесит через полчаса работы.

Так вот аккордеон/баян - все то же самое. Одному нравится. Других от него тошнит. Это вещь отчасти интимная. Пробуйте. Может Хорьх - аккордеон Вашей мечты. VEV и Zet имеют свое мнение, основанное на общении с данными инструментами. Заимейте свое, а дальше делитесь им.  

И еще совет. Здесь никому писать длинные эссе неохота. Чем обсасывать в 30-ти постах одно и то же, дайте реальные ссылки на реальные инструменты, которые вы выбрали. Народ посмотрит и скажет, чего брать не стоит. Так и вам и нам будет проще


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

vev (21.02.2016, 01:10) писал:


> Заимейте свое, а дальше делитесь им.


К сожалению, не имею финансовой возможности купить 1 Хорх и 1 Стеллу. Было бы интересно именно это сделать, а потом через пару лет сказать: 
- А ведь правы были Зет и Вев!
- или -
- А ведь Зет и Вев ошибались! (просто они название Horch не любят, какое-то оно неблагозвучное, вот и пишут всем "Плохой инструмент").

vev (21.02.2016, 01:10) писал:


> Если да, то простая аналогия: берете отвертку. Если не легла в руку - все равно работать ей не будете.


Иногда приходится работать тем, что есть. Тут много чего от самого мастера зависит.

Я вспомнил историю про Сиднея Бише (Ново-Арлеанского кларнетиста). Он был чудо-ребенком. Заходил в местные комиссионки, брал самый раздолбанный кларнет и такое из него извлекал! Для того "индорсеры" и нужны.

vev (21.02.2016, 01:10) писал:


> Может Хорьх - аккордеон Вашей мечты.


Не в мечте дело, а в понимании того - насколько он проблемный.

vev (21.02.2016, 01:10) писал:


> Здесь никому писать длинные эссе неохота.


Вот это многое объясняет. Так сказать форум - основанный на авторитетах, а не фактах. Чего же Вы раньше-то не сказали? Но ведь так можно чего угодно голословно обвинить. Это же Интернет.


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

Слушайте, а ведь я нашел порочное отсутствие логики в рассуждениях Вева и Зета! Сейчас объясню.
Вев намекает, что Хорх или Вельт - это дело вкуса. Однако и Вев и Зет утверждают, что Хорх - плохой инструмент. Но ведь "плохой" и "дело вкуса" - вещи несовместимые!

Я почему поднял эту старую тему. Я сделал вывод из самых первых обвинений Хорха, что он технически ненадежный. Но в процессе диалога с любезными Вевом и Зетом выяснилось, что таких фактов нет. Есть лишь вопрос предпочтений.
Так что же тогда эта тема объясняет?
Всего лишь вопрос предпочтений Вева и Зета!

И такой она останется - туманной и неоднозначной, пока Вев и Зет не разозлятся и не набросятся на меня с криками "Заколебал ты нас, вот тебе! У Хорха: 1.х 2.х 3.х 4.х 5.х 6.х 7.х 8х..."
х -то-то и то-то "плохое".

Но похоже, мне их уже не удастся разозлить, потому что они поняли, что я страшный зануда (это так и есть).
Поэтому я оставлю эту тему для следующего аргументированного постера, который нагрянет сюда лет через 5.


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

)) смешной человек ей богу!


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Что б в чем то разбираться нужно этому учиться или хотя бы на практике познавать путем ошибок и труда! А Вы что хотите? Ни приложив ни каких усилий Вы задаете тут свои идиотские вопросы,и хотите что б мы вам доказывали то, что очевидно? Да нет уважаемый... Потрудитесь сами,а вот потом мы с Вами и дискуссии будем вести.


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

zet10 (21.02.2016, 01:59) писал:


> )) смешной человек ей богу!


Наверное, не "смешной", а просто веселый.


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

zet10 (21.02.2016, 02:03) писал:


> Вы задаете тут свои идиотские вопросы


Приведите примеры хотя бы одного "идиотского вопроса" от меня. Я настаиваю. И аргументированно подтвердите, что мой вопрос "идиотский".
Кстати - Вы знаете изначальное значение слова "идиот"? Оно совсем безобидное, а скорее даже положительное и вызывающее уважение. Я не шучу (хотя я веселый человек) - я серьезно.zet10 (21.02.2016, 02:03) писал:


> А Вы что хотите? Ни приложив ни каких усилий Вы задаете тут свои идиотские вопросы,и хотите что б мы вам доказывали то, что очевидно? Да нет уважаемый


Не хотите со мной поделиться? Для этого ведь форумы и созданы.
Я бы с Вами поделился, я не жадный.
Кстати, не только со мной, ведь эту тему еще многие будут читать.
И что они увидят? - Мы Зет и Вев знаем, что Вы хотите узнать, но просто так Вам этого не скажем!

И еще они увидят, как Викатик победил Зета и Вева в аргументированном и честном споре и скажут: "Молодец Викатик -как он их лукавых сделал!".


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

Кстати, вот предложения с Амазона на Хорхи:
http://www.amazon.com/Horch/b/ref=bl_dp_s_web_7691403011?ie=UTF8&amp;node=7691403

011&amp;field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Horch

Цены примерно от 700 Долларов за Хорх Супериор и выше.
Вот типовое описание (для меня без проблем, так как я и читаю и говорю свободно, Вы можете в переводчик загнать):

<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>This is an excellent, rare piano accordion Horch Superior. This original accordion was made in Germany. Original Horch musical instruments have a very high quality. Horch accordions are considered to be the best German accordions ever made in Germany and one of the best accordions in the world. This accordion will be good for any advanced, professional users, for concerts and shows of any kind. This accordion has a very beautiful, amazing treble sound and deep and rich bass sound! Don't miss it! It comes with original case.</li></ul>Ну что? Нравится? - "one of the best accordions in the world." Этот конкретно стоит 777 баксов.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00YPPHKA4/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&amp;con

dition=used

Ну допустим, они все там лохи. Может быть такое? Но Вы же знаете, кто был в Штатах, что там никто не будет продавать что-то, чтобы постоянно принимать обратно в "сток", потому как правила возврата очень простые.
Значит, цена чем-то обоснована?

Ну-ка Зет и Вев - потрудитесь разбить в пух и прах Буржуев!


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

Так-так-так, надыбал пару картинок устройства Хорха и начал проникаться уважением к Зету и Веву (пока что это самые зачатки уважения и я боюсь их растерять). Но, однако -Что же вы зас... конспираторы не сказали, что у Хорха клапана из пластика!
Лично мне это сильно не нравится. Хватит уже и клавиш пластиковых, так Хорхо-мейкеры и дальше еще пошли!

vikatik (21.02.2016, 03:18) писал:


> Ну допустим, они все там лохи. Может быть такое?


Да, похоже лохи - хоть бы картинок таких не выкладывали.

Ну, ладно - колитесь, что там еще такого? Предлагаю вам сдаться, иначе я все выведаю за вас и ваш авторитет будет подорван (чего я очень сильно не хочу и пытаюсь избежать этого).


----------



## vev (21 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*, попробуйте для прикола снять а затем поставить полукорпус. Ну а потом можно продолжить этот треп. 

vikatik (21.02.2016, 03:18) писал:


> Horch accordions are considered to be the best German accordions ever made in Germany and one of the best accordions in the world.


Ну на заборах и не то пишут, а там дрова...


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Vev,да от такого трепа и с ума сойти можно.Викатик,как одержимый сидит до 4 утра и строчит все о чем не поподя,чего ему в голову придет,убеждая себя что тут сидят лукавые , и вот он доберется до истинны,которую мы упорно не хотим ему открыть или просто не знаем ее))А сейчас спит наверное во сне изучая строение аккордеонов и готовя новую атаку пером на нас, вместо того что б пойти купить свой любимый Хорх и понять чего и к чему в нем,вобщем начинать коллекционирование на которое он нам намекал тут.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2016)

vev (21.02.2016, 09:54) писал:


> попробуйте для прикола снять а затем поставить полукорпус.


 левый вообще доставит массу незабываемых впечатлений


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2016)

vikatik (21.02.2016, 03:18) писал:


> "one of the best accordions in the world."


 этот тезис особенно улыбнул...


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

zet10 (21.02.2016, 11:53) писал:


> А сейчас спит наверное во сне изучая строение аккордеонов и готовя новую атаку пером на нас, вместо того что б пойти купить свой любимый Хорх и понять чего и к чему в нем,вобщем начинать коллекционирование на которое он нам намекал тут.


Ценю Ваш искрометный юмор. Но я сам юморист еще тот. Как насчет вот такого: Во сне мне снились Зет и Вев, затеявшие тайную дискредитацию аккордеонов Хорх, чтобы цены на них опустились до 2-х тысяч рублей за штуку. Потом скупили все и стали продавать по 799 долларов, как буржуи. И люди поняли, насколько циничные и алчные были Вев и Зет и стали локти себе кусать.
Реально? - Вполне.
То же мне блюститель нравов. Знаете работа такая бывает в ночную смену? Вот так вот. И что там делать? Вкалывать что-ли? Естественно за компьютером сидеть и Зетов на чистую воду выводить


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

А вообще, Зетушка и Вевушка - спасибо вам за ваше упорство и, кстати, реальные намеки и подсказки. Я за пару дней много чего понял про мир аккордеонов и баянов. Вы молодцы ребята - продолжайте вашу бесценную помощь.
Так что низкий вам поклон, дорогие мои!
А пока -пока!


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Но здоровье Вам Викатюшка,лишь бы Вы были довольны! А пока Прощайте и пусть Вам снятся хорошие сны по нас.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Фев 2016)

vikatik , сколь разнообразны Ваши намерения посетить форум: 
  1. "Признаюсь честно, меня интересует в данном случае больше правильный выбор." 

  2. "Но я сам юморист еще тот."
  3. "И люди поняли, насколько циничные и алчные были Вев и Зет "
  4. "за компьютером сидеть и Зетов на чистую воду выводить."
Это очень правильный выбор, достойный воспитанного человека)).. Признаюсь честно.


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2016)

*Kuzalogly*,

Ой, Александр! 

Кто алчных VEV/Zet-ов на чистую воду только не выводил... Только выведут - глядь, а вода то опять не чистая... 
Эти стяжатели от музыки постоянно мутят воду... Никак от них разумного ответа не получить... Нет, чтоб про пластиковые клапана сказать, так нет - тянут душу начинающего исполнителя. Он ведь выбрал и ждет, что б его выбор хоть кто-то поддержал, а эти хапуги, тянущие свои ненасытные рученки к баянам и аккордеонам, отговаривают и страшилками пугают. Надеются 1000% на Хорьхах наварить. 

Ну Вы ж сами понимаете...


----------



## zet10 (22 Фев 2016)

Вот вот...именно поэтому Vev и купил себе и Викторию и Скандалли и Селекту... И это все произошло,после того как он попал на этот форум и сказочно обогатился на Хорхах и прочей дребедени...А я ему в этом конечно помогаю,что называется " Откуда дровишки?- из лесу вестимо, отец слышишь рубит,а я отвожу".


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2016)

*zet10*, только про мой Майбах молчи...


----------



## Bodya (23 Фев 2016)

Прочитав эти сообщения понял, что Викатик, наверное, купил себе хорх, и ждет только хороших рекомендаций про этот инструмент. Солидарен с vev и zet10, инструмент никакой, не звучит абсолютно (в каких бы руках не находился), но есть и плюсы, как правило инструменты очень красивые, много камушков. Как макет очень красиво смотриться на видном месте, но в руки брать не стоит)).


----------



## andreyrb (25 Фев 2016)

вот у меня уже полтора года Horch. Купил для учебы. Инструмент звучит местами даже красиво. Пластмассы как на фото внутри почему-то нет. Увезу его по весне на дачу: природа,тишина, вечер и звук моего ученического хорька. Даже не могу сказать хороший он или плохой. Но с ним я стал лучше!)

Не нравится в нем обилие страз. Сильно блискучий и золотые регистры. Сильно как-то нарядно.


----------



## glory (25 Фев 2016)

Ну хоть какая-то конкретика в последних отзывах...
Вообще, vikatik, просто аплодирую за аргументированый спор.
Хорх поганый инструмент? Да. Но аргументы в стиле "сам дурак" !? 
Не комильфо...
Конкретика.
Неудобный корпус (по отзывам, я - баянист)
Дикий разлив, мощнее чем у Вельтмейстеров и резкий плоский (на мой вкус) тембр.
Пятиголосый бас, который воспринимается писклявым
Явные конструктивные просчеты, на уровне "чемодан без ручки".
Это на уровне эмоций. В принципе сейчас как раз есть в мастерской на ремонте "Horch Superior". Могу сделать обзор. Если не станет и дальше тоскливо читать аргументы "мэтров"...


----------



## zet10 (25 Фев 2016)

Да уж сделайте на милость нам обзор и выложите его нам на обозрение,очень посмотреть хочется чего Вы там ремонтируете и как ,вобщем просвятите нас!У хорха есть только одна модель,которая заслуживает внимание, она называлась помойму 704 м( довольно редкий инструмент)... И потом, ни когда не задумывались почему педагоги в ДМШ против обучения своих детей на этих инструментах? Или они все "дураки"?... Не хочу тут вступать в полемику,тем более что тема и гроша ломаного не стоит... Скажу только одно,для халтуры и любительского "музицирования" как дешевый инструмент Хорх вполне хорош в бюджете 10-12 тысяч рублей,для обучения категорически нежелателен,ну а в ремонте он очень сложен,левая крышка полкорпуса постоянно деформируется,жутко не удобно разбирать и собирать инструмент,пластиковые клапана,все это не в плюс инструменту.Да и голоса оставляют желать лучшего...


----------



## glory (25 Фев 2016)

zet10 (26.02.2016, 01:45) писал:


> . Скажу только одно,для халтуры и любительского "музицирования" как дешевый инструмент Хорх вполне хорош в бюджете 10-12 тысяч рублей,для обучения категорически нежелателен,ну а в ремонте он очень сложен,левая крышка полкорпуса постоянно деформируется,жутко не удобно разбирать и собирать инструмент,пластиковые клапана,все это не в плюс инструменту


Ну а чо, раньше все это сказать никак нельзя было? И не размазывать по стенке...
А обзор... А лично Вам он нужен?. .


----------



## zet10 (25 Фев 2016)

Нет нельзя было! Надоело уже одно и то же повторять ,но Вам же конкретики подавай, вот и не выдержал,думаю скажу уж,а то себе уже дороже может выйти))...ну а Ваш обзор ,Лично мне он не нужен,я и без него знаю,что это не инструмент...Может Викатику нужен,или ему подобным на перспективу пригодится? Что б потом не мучали нас тут своими вопросами и недоверием... Так что если у Вас получится,выкладывайте свой обзор нам на обозрение,будем благодарны... А то столько шуму из НИ ЧЕГО возникло))


----------



## glory (26 Фев 2016)

Ой, да ради бога... Надоело - как говорят в Одессе, развернулись спинами, стукнулись задницами и в разные стороны... В принципе я, скажу честно, уже почти готов... Ну а коль пишете - так пишите.. Чтоб читать было хотя бы не скучно... Без обид...


----------



## zet10 (26 Фев 2016)

Какие обиды? Вы чего?... Все в порядке. Ну а тема,наверное и правда не скучная получилась,думаю теперь любителям уж дана полная информация по инструменту,так что наверное можно ее и закрывать?


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2016)

glory (26.02.2016, 01:24) писал:


> Хорх поганый инструмент? Да. Но аргументы в стиле "сам дурак" !? Не камильфо...
> Конкретика.


Какая конкретика, если человек не держал ни одного инструмента в руках?! О чем вообще речь то? Если уж аргументом не является звук, то чего дальше разжевывать?


----------



## glory (26 Фев 2016)

vev (26.02.2016, 10:02) писал:


> Какая конкретика, если человек не держал ни одного инструмента в руках?! О чем вообще речь то? Если уж аргументом не является звук, то чего дальше разжевывать?


Уважаемый модератор, это напоминает стиль общения, когда существуют две точки зрения, моя и неправильная))..
Ну Вам же разжевывают когда Вы чего-то не догоняете?
Прав ZET тему пора закрывать...
И вообще.. Надоело...


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2016)

*glory*,

Уважаемый Вячеслав!

Я наравне с другими участниками форума имею право иметь свое мнение. А также вправе его высказывать.

glory (26.02.2016, 12:24) писал:


> Ну Вам же разжевывают когда Вы чего-то не догоняете?


Когда я чего-то "не догоняю", я беру книги по данной специальности, знакомлюсь с темой, насколько возможно полно, изучаю терминологию предмета. Например, делая перевод по поводу настройки ф-но, я дня два занимался  только поиском информации по устройству ф-но и русско-английской терминологией. 
А вот если и после этого ничего не помогает, обращаюсь с просьбой о разъяснениях. 
Являясь экспериментатором по складу характера и по специальности, предпочитаю для начала "пощупать" предмет обсуждения и только после этого вообще приниматься за обсуждения.

Начинать же тему по выбору инструмента (тема про Рубин шла параллельно и во многом ответы, данные здесь, являлись ответами и на те вопросы) вообще не прислушиваясь к ответам, достаточно странный подход ИМХО.


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

zet10 (26.02.2016, 02:47) писал:


> Ну а тема,наверное и правда не скучная получилась,думаю теперь любителям уж дана полная информация по инструменту,так что наверное можно ее и закрывать?


Рано!
Вот здесь есть статья профессиональной аккордеонистки, называется "Аккордеон - мой друг и вдохновитель".
http://www.relga.ru/Environ/WebObjects/tgu-www.woa/wa/Main?textid=2939&amp;level1
=main&amp;level2=articles

Зовут ее Ольга Нельзина.
Она прошла свой путь от Вельтмейстера через Роял Стандарт к... догадайтесь к чему? - к Хорху!
Может пригласим ее в тему и спросим, почему Вельт был заменен Хорхом? Мне было бы интересно, а кому еще?

Вот что она пишет там: "Я играю в данное время на аккордеонах немецких компаний HORСH и  Royal Standart, раньше играла на Weltmaister’ах. Я ими очень довольна, прекрасные инструменты! Каждый по-своему прекрасен, на одних превалируют вибрации, на других - широта и глубина звука."


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Мар 2016)

vikatik писал:


> Зовут ее Ольга Нельзина.
> Она прошла свой путь от Вельтмейстера через Роял Стандарт к... догадайтесь к чему? - к Хорху!
> Может пригласим ее в тему и спросим, почему Вельт был заменен Хорхом? Мне было бы интересно, а кому еще?


А кому может быть интересно мнение специалиста, который причислил "Силетту" к итальянским аккордеонам, а потом упорно развивал теорию о соответствии размера аккордеона (1/2, 3/4, 7/8, 4/4) уровню мастерства  "любитель"- нелюбитель- профессионал- непрофессионал, суперпрофессионал?
Хотя сама она, возможно, хороший исполнитель, я не в курсе. Только писать бред не надо было и начинать.
Список желающих её послушать остался без меня. Сожалею.


----------



## glory (3 Мар 2016)

Посмотрел, почитал...
Хорошее сочинение на тему... Методичка, не более...
 Ну тлеет в душе у человека тёплое чувство воспоминания о детстве, юношестве, молодости... Запах пионов... Стихи на грани эротики с аккордеоном.
А перехода по возрастающей к Хорху  никакого не было.. Просто пока училась в ДМШ в разное время были эти инструменты... Так что никакая она не профессиональная аккордионистка, и статья на уровне кулинарных восторгов с женских сайтов...


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

Kuzalogly (03.03.2016, 18:07) писал:


> Список желающих её послушать остался без меня. Сожалею.


Сильно! В духе Вашего могущественного аватара 
Кстати, это Вы на нем или какой-то другой добрый мужчина?


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

glory (03.03.2016, 18:23) писал:


> Запах пионов... Стихи на грани эротики с аккордеоном.


Классика! Сразу приходит на ум Франция, Эммануэль... ну и так далее


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*, 
статья - бред сивой кобылы от начала и до конца. Она уже здесь где-то мелькала. Такое ощущение, что она или вообще не держала инструмента в руках, либо это было в 19 веке. Что классификация, что советы по выбору - полная чепуха. Ровно как и Хорьх.


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

vev (04.03.2016, 00:11) писал:


> статья - бред сивой кобылы от начала и до конца. Она уже здесь где-то мелькала. Такое ощущение, что она или вообще не держала инструмента в руках, либо это было в 19 веке. Что классификация, что советы по выбору - полная чепуха. Ровно как и Хорьх.


Ну ладно - тогда можно закрывать, а ее приглашать не будем, а то я чувствую ей может достаться еще больше, чем Татьяне Лариной.
Кстати, пользуясь случаем - потому как там мне никто ничего не посоветовал, я здесь Вас спрошу офф-топом (не пинайте меня).
Это правда - что взрослому человеку противопоказан 3/4 - меха можно так растянуть, что порвутся?
Это из темы Лариной, но там молчат...


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*, 
Вы что ж думаете, что для Вас специально из под полы достанут ответ, отличный от даденного пассии Е.Онегина?

Я ж не просто так Вам уже не один раз писал: езжайте пробовать. Ну к чему этот вопрос? Сядьте, возьмите в руки 3/4 и попробуйте. У взрослого он либо будет висеть на ремнях при игре сидя, либо ремни там вообще не нужны будут. Меха хватит на половину длины руки


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

vev (04.03.2016, 00:47) писал:


> Сядьте, возьмите в руки 3/4 и попробуйте. У взрослого он либо будет висеть на ремнях при игре сидя, либо ремни там вообще не нужны будут. Меха хватит на половину длины руки


Лаконичнее и убедительнее ответа не придумаешь.
Vev - СПА-СИ-БО!


----------



## andreyrb (4 Мар 2016)

vikatik писал:


> vev (04.03.2016, 00:11) писал:
> Это правда - что взрослому человеку противопоказан 3/4 - меха можно так растянуть, что порвутся?


Да не, меха хватит, не порвете. Возможно ремни будут маловаты, но их можно заменить. 
Но мне думается, что для взрослого человека желающего обучиться игре на аккордеоне все же разумнее будет покупка полного инструмента. 

*vikatik *- скажите, а вы нотную грамоту знаете?


----------



## vev (4 Мар 2016)

*andreyrb*, не был бы так категоричным... Периодически беру и 3/4 в руки. Рука, калиброванная на полный инструмент, и хорошо тренированная тянуть мех, вполне способна на это. Играть можно и на 3/4 , но поверьте, что положение инструмента будет настолько неудобным, что о получении удовольствия от игры можно сразу забыть


----------



## vikatik (8 Мар 2016)

andreyrb (04.03.2016, 09:50) писал:


> vikatik - скажите, а вы нотную грамоту знаете?


Да вроде как 
Последнее, что изучал в этом году - это "искусство Партименто" ранних Неапольских Консерваторий. Очень понравилось. Правда, чтобы все это на ходу реализовывать, нужны годы кропотливого труда. Там часто применялись готовые гармонические схемы (Монте, Понте, Фонте, Приннер и т.д.), которые, кстати, и вся немецкая школа Галантного периода применяла в своей практике. Моцарт, в частности. 
В классической гармонии самое сложное для меня - это постоянно держать в памяти, где могут возникнуть параллельные квинты и октавы при смене гармонии. Ну, тут опять нужно все отрабатывать до автоматизма.
А так - я больше знаю джазовую гармонию (мэйнстрим), основные гармонические "ходы", замены и обыгрывание гармонии. Там проще - меньше требований к чистоте гармонии.


----------



## vikatik (8 Мар 2016)

Kuzalogly (22.02.2016, 17:54) писал:


> vikatik , сколь разнообразны Ваши намерения посетить форум:


Я думаю, что мое разнообразие пошло на пользу этому и так нескучному форуму.
Во всяком случае, я вижу, что все (или большинство) остались довольны моим присоединением к сообществу. Ну, а если кто остался недоволен - ничего страшного. Ведь это живая дискуссия, спор, где допускаются элементы юмора, сарказма и легких провокаций.


----------



## vikatik (8 Мар 2016)

zet10 (26.02.2016, 01:45) писал:


> Скажу только одно,для халтуры и любительского "музицирования" как дешевый инструмент Хорх вполне хорош в бюджете 10-12 тысяч рублей,для обучения категорически нежелателен,ну а в ремонте он очень сложен,левая крышка полкорпуса постоянно деформируется,жутко не удобно разбирать и собирать инструмент,пластиковые клапана,все это не в плюс инструменту.Да и голоса оставляют желать лучшего...


Зет - вот это уже настоящий ответ взрослого серьезного мужчины, так держать!
Я думаю теперь, тот человек, который у нас Авито в Питере неделю назад забрал почти "нулевый" Хорх за 22 т.р. увидев эту тему обольется горькими слезами.
Хорошо, что это был не я - а это все Зет, который отговорил меня. За что ему и БОЛЬШОЕ спасибо.


----------



## gera-alex (13 Июл 2016)

Уважаемые форумчане, как открыть этот тупой хорх? ГДЕ ГВОЗДИКИ?
Если можно с картинками или ссылку описания разбора.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Июл 2016)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-5602.html


----------



## gera-alex (13 Июл 2016)

Kuzalogly, спасибо. А как правую часть разобрать?


----------



## gera-alex (13 Июл 2016)

Нужно голоски подстроить, а этог только через вскрытие меха надо. все через жопу, в отличии от Вельтов


----------



## dugalex (22 Окт 2016)

gera-alex писал:


> Kuzalogly, спасибо. А как правую часть разобрать?


   Наверно, уже не актуально, но основная клавишная клавиатура, после снятия накладки, дает доступ к голосовым планкам (внутренностям) после отворачивания *трех винтов* (остальные крутить -"вредно для планок, т.к. могут и упасть") ближайших к внешнему краю коробчатого корпуса (к меху). Эти винты будут, как правило, или при закручивании - обязательно с мягкими шайбами обеспечивающими герметичность. После освобождения от этих винтов, придерживая мех на месте, наклоняем длинное плечо клавишной планки в сторону их нажатия, приподнимая край коробчатого корпуса со стороны зрителей-слушателей. При раскрытии корпуса примерно на угол больше 45 градусов, уже можно вывести длинную металлическую планку (эдакий зуб) с противоположной стороны корпуса из паза в деревянной рамке меха и рассоединить эти детали для отдельной работы с ними. Ничего сложного. 
   Поделюсь своими впечатлениями. Три дня назад назад помогал в покупке полного Хорьха для ученика. Покупка сначала показалась удачной, не смотря на ряд поломок и дефектов. Стоил 4000 рублей. С основными, как мне казалось, болячками справился быстро. Были погнуты рычаги клавиш, оторваны накладки рядом с регистровым механизмом, сам механизм погнут и с корродированной осью, всё с царапинами и потертостями, часть голосков с мусорными глушилками, пыль, грязь и обычный набор неприятностей плохо хранившегося и неиспользуемого инструмента (без кейса и чехла).
    Всё восстановил, отполировал деталюхи от крышек до лейбы, внешний вид - выше всяких похвал. Эдакий черно-золотой красавец. Но. .. огорчил и добил морально механизм и устройство клапанов правой клавиатуры. Прав был ZET10 - не стоит покупать подержанные ХОРЬХИ. Инструмент , на мой взгляд, мало пригоден для восстановительных ремонтов. Это ОДНОРАЗОВЫЕ хорошие инструменты, сделанные так чтобы через пять-десять лет хозяин переплевавшись от безвыходности ремонтов пошел и купил такой же точно, но новый. 
    Клапана не имеют вельтмейстеровских толстых мягких прокладок (их еще активно кушает моль, если найдет), рычаги из алюминия приклеены к пластиковым пластинкам-переборкам заводским способом раз и навсегда и не допускают подгонки (вернее эта подгонка очень осложнена их устройством). При необходимости  обеспечить герметичность, когда рычаг погнут или клапан получил хоть малейший наклон, наступает момент истины. У вельтмейстеров рычаги прямоугольных профилей с резинками-подвесов металлических клапанных планок, с автоматически герметизирующимися мягкими подушками.
   Короче, без радости отдавал инструмент ученику (ясно без каких-либо даже намеков на вознаграждение, но с извинениями) и объяснениями, что меня не устраивает и почему расход воздуха при ведении меха не удалось довести до приемлимых (для послеремонтных инструментов) значений. Однако за 4000 р. наверно желать лучшего было бы тоже наглостью.


----------



## vikatik (22 Окт 2016)

На недавнем ток-шоу Пусть Говорят Малахова Алексей Воробьев подыгрывал танцующим на аккордеоне марки... - какой Вы думаете?
Вот, смотрите:
Воробьев на Хорьхе жжет (на 47-ой минуте - пытался вставить ссылку с привязкой ко времени, не получается)







Так что, Хорьхи были, есть и будут! (пока все не рассыпятся, а их еще хватает почти не юзанных.)


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Окт 2016)

*vikatik*, 
Вот, смотрите:
Воробьев на Хорьхе жжет (на 47-ой минуте 


Он не жжёт, а мучается. Такой отжиг играют второклассники на гармошке)).


----------



## dugalex (22 Окт 2016)

*vikatik*,  Глянул видео, спасибо!  Да, действительно, Хорьх. Только фирменная лейба закрыта чем-то черным (может скотч). Прикольно, что даже это нельзя показывать в качестве рекламы. Такой же инструмент, один в один,  у моей супруги в пользовании уже больше  42 лет. Сломаны две ножки  на басовой коробке. Там же  в хлам погнута пластиковая крышка-накладка (вероятно, когда ломались ножки, ломалась и крышка), всё это было при покупке для учебы в ДМШ,  но в остальном рабочий инструмент. Есть кардинальные претензии к качеству его звучания, басовый регистр НИКАКОЙ. И это нужно иметь ввиду при покупке для учебы. Но остается в обращении только из-за наличия мюзетного регистра, который выше всяких похвал. Короче - чисто эстрадный вариант и заточен под произведения " с французским разливом", планок под правую клавиатуру четыре, как у Вельта, а возможностей звука по регистрам, раза в четыре меньше.  Для обеспечения "классического звука" и басовых возможностей приобрели еще в 1980 году полный Вельтмейстер, который в идеальном состоянии (и внешне и по звучанию) до сих пор и к тому же весит на 500 грамм меньше. Так что кому что нужно... Если МЮЗЕТ, то Хорьх его обеспечивает на пять баллов. Наверно для этого и стоят четыре линейки голосков ("в кварту и терцию их настройку" - ругаюсь), а если орган и классика, то лучше Вельтмейстер.


----------



## vikatik (24 Окт 2016)

Все-таки после всего вышесказанного если он даже по всем параметрам эргономики, звучания и удобства игры примерно на одном уровне с большинством любимых народом немцев (Рояль, Вельт, Баркаролаб еще пара имен), вся его убогая и не ремонтно-пригодная конструкция обесценивает его серьезно по отношению к остальным.
Я это в конце концов осознал, не покупая экземпляр.
Правы Были Вев и Зет, хотя и скудны были на объяснения, однако - спасибо им.

Эх! - А какой внешне солидный... и на немецкую старуху бывает проруха


----------



## vikatik (24 Окт 2016)

Kuzalogly (22.10.2016, 17:40) писал:


> Он не жжёт, а мучается. Такой отжиг играют второклассники на гармошке)).


Может быть, я не знаю - я академиев не заканчивал.
Может и второклассники, может и на гармошке, но - не на центральном телевидении!
А Алешке Воробьеву достаточно одну кнопку нажать и подержать на Хорьхе и девки гроздьями падают к нему в эээ... в объятия!
-----------
Да, к чему это я? - А вот к чему: "жжет - понятие относительное" ;-)


----------



## olegoleg19742 (25 Окт 2016)

*vikatik*, vikatik (24.10.2016, 02:20) писал:


> Эх! - А какой внешне солидный...


Красная кака,усыпанная  фианитами за 50 рублей ведро-это,што-ли,солидно?А расход воздуха у голосов этого солидола знаете какой?


----------



## vev (25 Окт 2016)

Да... 
Вот ведь насколько у всех разное понимание термина "жжет"... Клавиши таки давит... 
Дуры те дефки, что от одной воробьевской кнопки на Хорьхе готовы пасть к его ногам... Ну играть на ЭТОМ все равно нельзя... Не для игры фианиты... Даже если их ведро приклеить...

P.S. кстати, а кто такой Воробьев? Что он из себя окромя смазливой мордашки представляет?


----------



## vikatik (27 Окт 2016)

vev (25.10.2016, 22:06) писал:


> P.S. кстати, а кто такой Воробьев? Что он из себя окромя смазливой мордашки представляет?


Можно было бы конечно и пошутить типа: "Что, мордашка смазливая понравилась?" - но не буду. Не хорошо это!
Воробьев - певец, музыкант и киноактер. Возможно, у него еще есть и другие таланты.
Про его мордашку не знаю - я не ценитель... ОЙ - чего это я?, вот ведь прет сарказм! Нужно это искоренять в себе...
Ладно - все по доброму, без злобы 

А какая у него фигура! - Стройное тело, рельефный пресс... - МОЛЧИ! (это я себе)
(Простите, это не я, это тот, второй, что живет во мне...)


----------



## vikatik (27 Окт 2016)

olegoleg19742 писал:


> Красная кака,усыпанная  фианитами за 50 рублей ведро-это,што-ли,солидно?А расход воздуха у голосов этого солидола знаете какой?


А вот за это Вам спасибо - еще один минус в общую копилку описания модели (ей) "Хорьков".
Кстати, может так их и назвать - "Хорьки"? - А что? - хорошее неформальное название.

Типа: - "Вот купил вчера Хорька - расход воздуха такой, что не поверишь!"
- "Да знаю я - на Голд Аккордион там целая ветка про них - так обложили, что никто теперь не захочет покупать..."

А за счет чего такой расход? Именно голоса прожорливые?


----------



## vev (27 Окт 2016)

*vikatik*, дыры с палец... За счет чего еще расход может быть?


----------



## globus (13 Сен 2022)

vikatik написал(а):


> Именно голоса прожорливые?





vev написал(а):


> дыры с палец...


Не больше, чем у наших простецких?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (15 Сен 2022)

Инструмент специфичный, но если исправный, то доставляет на подходящем репертуаре.


----------



## globus (14 Окт 2022)

Что ж у него такие клавиши тугие, у Зари и то 500-700 грамм, а у этого 0.8-1кг! Вроде пружинки родные... Во всяком случае одинаковые все.


----------



## globus (4 Ноя 2022)

Ну и приклеил клапана на герметик, специально отрывать не пробовал, но сами не отваливаются. Пружинки ослабил до 0.5-0.7кг, а то аж рычаги прогибались. И при резком отпускании резонировали.


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2022)

globus, 
как в анекдоте: "Есть еще нельзя, но на хлеб уже мажется"


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Что ж у него такие клавиши тугие, у Зари и то 500-700 грамм, а у этого 0.8-1кг! Вроде пружинки родные... Во всяком случае одинаковые все.


это откуда такие цифири??? Более или менее стандартное усилие 120-130г


----------



## globus (6 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> globus,
> как в анекдоте: "Есть еще нельзя, но на хлеб уже мажется"


Съедим, и не такое едали))


vev написал(а):


> это откуда такие цифири??? Более или менее стандартное усилие 120-130г


Да, не обратил внимания, что граммомер в ньютонах. Так и надо тогда называть ньютономер)) Значит, в десять раз меньше, 50-70гр. Даже не ожидал, но столько у Зари, я там этот момент не трогал. Причём у одной так, у другой потуже. Отдувание лёгкое есть, только если изо всех сил жать мех с закрытыми клапанами, если хоть один открыт, уже не отдувает.


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2022)

globus, 
ну так при 70 г не хватает усилия для эффективного прижимания клапана... Тут пружинки то надо усиливать...
Только лучше использовать для измерения совершенно другие инструменты. Ищите на "Мир баяна", как правильно измерять и регулировать


----------



## globus (6 Ноя 2022)

Час ищу, ничего не нашёл. Даже интересно, проверил граммометр - не врёт. Как измерять - тут написано. Чем - не написано, но было бы странно, если осциллографом)) Главное, чтобы отдувания не было, пишут.

Что-то тут не так. Я отталкивался от Зари. У неё на всех клавишах стабильно такое усилие. Чтобы так синхронно всё просело - так не бывает. Значит, эталон))
Этот 4-х голосный, может и будет отдувать, время покажет.


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2022)

globus, 
тут есть еще такая шняга...
Учиться на легкой клавиатуре намного хуже, чем на жесткой. А вот после жесткой, на легкой все пойдет легко, если отработано на жесткой... Ну это так, для информации...


----------



## globus (6 Ноя 2022)

Это я согласен, как и на гитаре. Тяжело в учении - легко в бою))


----------



## globus (18 Ноя 2022)

Распишите, пож-ста, названия регистров Хорьха Супериора. И их комбинации))


----------



## vev (18 Ноя 2022)

globus, 
А смысл этого в чем??? Есть конкретный тембр, который вы слышите. Иконка показывает какие звуки включены. Как названия помогут???


----------



## Vovillius О. (18 Ноя 2022)

Мне кажется названия у большинства более менее стандартных регистров- стандартные, вариации могут идти только по некоторым из мюзетных


----------



## globus (18 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Как названия помогут???


Это что, большой профессиональный секрет? Ну интересно мне

Vovillius О., спасибо. А это всех аккордеонов касается? А то, может, у какой страны (нашей, например, или там Италии), свой особенный путь?

У русских, можно подумать, точно свой путь, всё передаётся преподавателями из уст в уста на ушко, чтоб враги не догадались, видимо))


----------



## vev (18 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Это что, большой профессиональный секрет? Ну интересно мне
> 
> Vovillius О., спасибо. А это всех аккордеонов касается? А то, может, у какой страны (нашей, например, или там Италии), свой особенный путь?
> 
> У русских, можно подумать, точно свой путь, всё передаётся преподавателями из уст в уста на ушко, чтоб враги не догадались, видимо))



Нет. Это совсем не секрет и поэтому, покопавшись на форуме, Вы легко найдете эту информацию самостоятельно


----------



## globus (18 Ноя 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> вариации могут идти только по некоторым из мюзетных


Мюзетные - этот как? По картинкам вижу, что в одной октаве, типа с разливом?


----------



## Vovillius О. (18 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Мюзетные - этот как? По картинкам вижу, что в одной октаве, типа с разливом?


Если я правильно разобрался, то да. У Horch согласно вашей фото - аж три кларнет и соответственно много вариаций с ними.
По поводу названий встречал 1 видео в ютубе, где мужчина называл русские жаргонные названия- кларнет=баян, тутти=тройник, но встречал я это исключительно в одном видео.


----------



## Vovillius О. (18 Ноя 2022)

У итальянцев, мне кажется, аналогичные название. Я скинул немецкие и штатовские (а у них же очень многое от итальянской школы аккордеонов, если опять же я всё верно понимаю).
На всякий случай - моё первое знакомство с аккордеоном состоялось 25.09.22 и то я его первые полчаса держал кверху ногами))


----------



## globus (19 Ноя 2022)

Vovillius О. написал(а):


> держал кверху ногами))


Ну и нормально, если удобно. Вон гитаристы играют наоборот, бывает))





существуют ли баяны и аккордеоны для леворуких детей?


Дорогие специалисты-профессионалы! У меня семилетний сын грезит игрой на баяне. В муз.школе записались на прослушивание. НО! он у меня левша. Значит ли это, что ему закрыт путь в баянисты?




goldaccordion.com


----------



## Vovillius О. (19 Ноя 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Ну и нормально, если удобно. Вон гитаристы играют наоборот, бывает))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Традиционно оказалось более удобно


----------



## globus (10 Дек 2022)

Чему нельзя не воздать справедливость, что мастика у моего Хорьха очень и очень, с нашими и не сравнить.


----------



## Дормидонт (24 Дек 2022)

vikatik написал(а):


> vev (21.02.2016, 00:57) писал:
> Верю.
> Ну ладно - прощай Хорх. Красивый ты на вид, но Зет и Вев тебя превратили в кучку... сами люди добрые знаете чего.
> 
> ...


Я давно не был на этом сайте, а сейчас вот зашёл дочитал до вашего поста -дальше не хочу. Не слушайте никого. Я не "великий аккордеонист", однако помаленьку, для души играю. У меня в коллекции 4 аккордеона: Scandalli Brevetto ("пользующаяся у посетителей сего сайта марка), Royal Standard Montana, Stradella ну и Horch.
Самый побитый временем именно Horch (вплоть до того, что была внутри трещина на корпусе в левой руке). Конечно, Scandalli Brevetto -хорош, однако, я Вам скажу, что и Horch звучит совсем неплохо. Не хуже. Чисто "рабочая" лошадка. Может быть экземпляр такой удачный попался, Scandalli вынимаю "по праздникам", а Horch - "и в хвост и в гриву". Не знаю... возможно для конкурсов и прочее надо чего-то специальное, а мне хватает.


----------

